# Answer to a question



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

asked earlier by a fellow member to whom I was speaking on Skype. The question was how do I set out and make the templates for the French balloon clocks, a picture is worth etc, etc.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Harry,

So simple, when you see a picture.....

James.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Harry

With my son harping at me to get pictures, and watching how the members display their photos, you are right a picture is worth a thousand words.

Thanks
John


----------

